# Vicki's pumpkin soap recipe



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so I am making this today, but something is not adding up. (Just trying to follow Vicki's instructions on putting everything thru the lye calculator...)

Here's the recipe as printed in the recipe section:

Vicki's Pumpkin Soap 

Autumn Pumpkin 

48 ounces of Shea Butter 42.86% 
16 ounces Olive Oil 14.29% 
16 ounces Mango Butter 14.29% 
16 ounces Coconut Oil 14.29% 
15.58 ounces lye 
28 ounces goatmilk 
7 tablespoons hardpack pumpkin, etc.

First thing I wondered about is the percentages, as 48 oz of shea butter is 50% of all of these oils/butters added together and not 42.86%. And two different lye calculators gave me 12.75 oz lye instead of 15.58...did there used to be another oil in here? Because if 48 oz of shea is 42.86% of the total batch, the oils should add up to about 112 oz instead of 96, which means that there is 16 oz of oils not mentioned in the above recipe, which probably would bring the lye up to closer to 16 oz. I can't imagine that the extra lye is for the FO and the GM (the max lye on thesage for 0% excess fat and all the warnings that go with it is only 13.41 oz) so I'm thinking that it's got to be that there used to be another oil in this recipe and it somehow didn't get copied when it was posted. I'm going to make it as is with the adjusted lye, but I'm wondering what the other oil is!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

hmmmm....yup...the percentages only add up to 85.73%, which leaves 14.27% missing (about 16oz). Thought maybe it was the pumpkin, but 7 Tblsp only weighs 3.5oz (that is if pumpkin weighs about the same as butter ???).


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

I checked my files and have the same amounts taken from here, maybe Vicki will come on and clarify this.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes there is 16 ounces of sunflower oil not written down. I wonder if this is gremlins again because this has been copied and pasted a ton of times....glad you caught that! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yay! Mystery solved! I'll have to try it again in the future with all of the oils in it. I unmolded and cut it this am and it looks nice so far. The kids tell me it smells good (I have a cold, so I can't tell)....I used Aroma Haven's Sweet Pumpkin in it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I fixed it in the recipe section.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sondra, and good for you who followed directions and actually put the recipe through the calculator like you should! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I almost didn't...man, that would have been some lye-heavy soap!


----------

